# UK Operational Honours and Awards List: 8 September 2006



## big bad john (8 Sep 2006)

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/DefenceNews/HistoryAndHonour/OperationalHonoursAndAwardsList8September2006.htm

Operational Honours and Awards List: 8 September 2006
8 Sep 06 
A total of 64 members of the Armed Forces have received honours and awards for services on operations in Iraq, Northern Ireland, Afghanistan, former Yugoslavia, and other operations for the period 1 October 2005 to 31 March 2006.

 Additionally there are six awards in recognition of non-combatant gallantry.

IRAQ

Officer of the Order of the British Empire (OBE)

Captain Paul Anthony McALPINE Royal Navy
Colonel Benjamin Peter EDWARDS Late The Royal Scots Dragoon Guards
Lieutenant Colonel Iain Graham HARRISON MBE Royal Regiment of Artillery

Member of the Order of the British Empire (MBE)

Lieutenant Commander Richard Michael ALLAN Royal Naval Reserve
Major Ronnie Liam COUTTS The Royal Regiment of Scotland
Major Simon James Peter GILDERSON The Royal Gurkha Rifles
Major Rupert Stuart Michael THORNELOE Welsh Guards

Military Cross (MC)

Corporal Trevor Raywood COULT The Royal Irish Regiment
Sergeant James Eric NEWELL The Parachute Regiment

George Medal (GM)

Captain Kevin Michael David IVISON The Royal Logistic Corps
Fusilier Daniel James SMITH The Royal Regiment of Fusiliers

The Queen's Gallantry Medal (QGM)

Staff Sergeant Chris James HEWETT The Royal Logistic Corps

Mention in Despatches (MiD)

Lieutenant Edward Robert Samuel DANNATT Grenadier Guards
Sergeant Mark Richard DENSLOW Corps of Royal Engineers
Staff Sergeant Richard Anthony EDWARDS Royal Corps of Signals
Lieutenant Simon David FORD The Royal Regiment of Scotland
Private Jonathan Charles HILL The London Regiment, Territorial Army
Lance Corporal Adam Charles IRELAND The Parachute Regiment
Private Luke Nathan MEYERS The Parachute Regiment
Colour Sergeant Simon John O’BRIEN The Parachute Regiment
Flight Sergeant Samuel Francis MINCHER Royal Air Force

Queen's Commendation for Bravery (QCB)

Sergeant David Terence BOISSEL Royal Regiment of Artillery

Queen's Commendation for Valuable Service (QCVS)

Lieutenant Stuart James SOMERVILLE Royal Navy
Colonel Nicholas Guy BAVEYSTOCK Late Corps of Royal Engineers
Captain Mark Robert GENKO The Royal Logistic Corps
Captain Richard John HOLMES The Parachute Regiment (killed in action)
Lieutenant Colonel James Michael Rooke HOPKINSON OBE The Royal Regiment of Scotland
Brigadier Patrick Claude MARRIOTT CBE Late The Queen’s Royal Lancers
Lieutenant Colonel Michael Aidan John McGOVERN The Royal Irish Regiment
Major Jonathon Charles MOSS The Queen’s Own Yeomanry, Territorial Army
Warrant Officer Class 2 James Edwin ROBERTS The Yorkshire Regiment
Warrant Officer Class 2 Jackson Anthony WHITE Royal Corps of Signals
Squadron Leader Mark Jonathan JACKLIN Royal Air Force
Mr Damian Peter Christian JOHNSON Civil Servant



NORTHERN IRELAND

Member of the Order of the British Empire (MBE)

Major Colin James ORMISTON Intelligence Corps
Warrant Officer Class 2 Arthur William REA The Royal Irish Regiment
Captain Simon John WALTON-PRINCE MC The Parachute Regiment

Queen's Commendation for Bravery (QCB)

Lance Corporal Keith CHAPLIN Corps of Royal Engineers
Sergeant Ian James SMITH Corps of Royal Engineers
Corporal Oliver William Thomas SMITH The Parachute Regiment

Queen's Commendation for Valuable Service (QCVS)

Warrant Officer 2nd Class Alan Peter DRAKE Royal Marines
Warrant Officer Class 1 David Ian BRADBURY The Parachute Regiment
Sergeant Peter James BROPHY Intelligence Corps
Warrant Officer Class 2 Neil Murdoch DAVIS The Royal Regiment of Scotland
Staff Sergeant Claire DICKSON Intelligence Corps
Colonel John Patrick Simon DONNELLY OBE Late The Cheshire Regiment
Colonel Hemprakash GOSHAI MBE Late Royal Army Medical Corps
Major Thomas George VALLINGS The Yorkshire Regiment
Chief Technician Ian Andrew GILL Royal Air Force



AFGHANISTAN

Distinguished Service Order (DSO)

Wing Commander Martin Elliot SAMPSON Royal Air Force

Queen's Commendation for Bravery (QCB)

Corporal Steven Alexander HOUSTON The Royal Gloucestershire, Berkshire and Wiltshire Light Infantry

Queen's Commendation for Bravery in the Air (QCBA)

Squadron Leader Gerald Rodney CHARLTON Royal Air Force
Flight Lieutenant Matthew John DODDS Royal Air Force

Queen's Commendation for Valuable Service (QCVS)

Flight Lieutenant Paul Grant NEWMAN MBE Royal Air Force



FORMER YUGOSLAVIA

Queen's Commendation for Valuable Service (QCVS)

Warrant Officer Class 2 Daphne BRETT Royal Corps of Signals
Captain Shaun William Mark CHANDLER The Royal Gurkha Rifles
Lance Corporal Buddhibahadur GURUNG The Royal Gurkha Rifles



CONGO

Officer of the Order of the British Empire (OBE)

Colonel Roderick Pole WINSER Late The Royal Green Jackets

Queen's Commendation for Valuable Service (QCVS)

Lieutenant Colonel Alexander Gilbert Carew HATHERLEY Grenadier Guards



NATIONAL OPERATIONS

Officer of the Order of the British Empire (OBE)

Commander Mark Richard TITCOMB Royal Navy

The Queen's Gallantry Medal (QGM)

Sergeant Adrian Brian JONES Royal Marines

Queen's Commendation for Valuable Service (QCVS)

Commander Giles William Helsdon HATCH Royal Navy
Sergeant David Anthony VICKERS The Royal Logistic Corps
Flight Lieutenant Sohail Baqa KHAN Royal Air Force (JHFQ deployed to Pakistan on Op MATURIN as J3 Ops)



NON-COMBATANT GALLANTRY

The Queen's Gallantry Medal (QGM)

Leading Seaman (Diver) Gary John HALL  
Lieutenant Jason Paul WHITE Royal Navy

Queen's Commendation for Bravery (QCB)

Marine Engineering Mechanic 1st Class Lee James BROCKLESBY
Petty Officer Marine Engineering Mechanic (Mechanical) Paul Mark WYNNE

Queen's Commendation for Bravery in the Air (QCBA)

Flight Lieutenant Norman Edward THREAPLETON Royal Air Force
Flight Lieutenant Richard Mark WILSON Royal Air Force


----------



## big bad john (8 Sep 2006)

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/DefenceNews/HistoryAndHonour/TwoMilitaryCrossesForActionsInIraqAmongLatestOperationalHonours.htm

Two Military Crosses for actions in Iraq among latest operational honours
7 Sep 06 
Sergeant James Newell and Lance Corporal Trevor Coult have both been awarded the Military Cross today, Friday 8 September 2006, for gallantry and service in Iraq.



The Military Cross is given for acts of bravery during combat operations on land. Sergeant Newell, 33, receives his award for his bravery in rescuing foot patrols which came under fire in the volatile Al Jamoury district of As Samawah. 

On 21 January 2006, Sgt Newell was commanding two teams in armoured Landrovers, providing mobile satellite protection to a foot patrol in As Samawah. Nearing the centre of the district, the foot patrol, comprising members of the Iraqi Police Service and members of 2nd Battalion the Parachute Regiment, came under small arms fire and grenade attack from a militia of some 30 to 40 gunmen. The fire-fight lasted an hour, the time it took for the patrol to conduct a fighting withdrawal through the narrow streets back to safety.

The withdrawal was significantly helped by the bravery of Sgt Newell who, in the knowledge that the patrols were isolated, under enemy fire and without regular communications, deliberately drove his vehicles, twice, into the heart of the fire-fight to extract personnel that had become pinned down by enemy fire. As the men climbed into the vehicles, Sgt Newell got out and returned fire, before hurrying back down the narrow streets of Al Jamoury. He said: 

"At every corner we got to we were getting shot at. We had a running battle all the way down a one-mile stretch of road with grenades, rocket-propelled grenades and lots and lots of small arms fire. We had people shooting at us from two or three directions."

His sense of humour surfaced as he told the patrols:

"Come on! The operations centre is that way. Don't take all day!"

The Commanding Officer of 2 Para, Lieutenant Colonel Chiswell, said: 

"Newell displayed exceptional courage and remarkable composure throughout this incident. His steady manner, astute judgement and irrepressible sense of humour inspired and reassured those around him. His repeated and premeditated disregard for his personal safety and his total dedication to those on foot undoubtedly saved lives.”

Sergeant Newell added:

"It was exciting to say the least. I'd never been involved in anything that big before and I've had contacts in Iraq, Afghanistan and Northern Ireland."

When told of his Military Cross he said: 

"I'm stunned to say the least. I haven't quite got my head round it yet. I keep thinking I've misheard."

"His repeated and premeditated disregard for his personal safety and his total dedication to those on foot undoubtedly saved lives."

Sergeant James Newell's Commanding Officer
Sgt Newell has two brothers, Richard and Andy, who also served with the Paras. His eldest brother, Sergeant Major Richard Newell received an MBE in the Queen's Birthday Honours in June 2005 for outstanding operational service in five theatres of operation including Iraq and Afghanistan.


Other Honours awarded today

Other soldiers honoured today include Staff Sergeant Chris Hewett who has been awarded the Queen's Gallantry Medal for making safe several explosive devices intended to kill innocent Iraqi civilians and Multi-National Forces in Basra Province in September, 2005, endangering his own life in the process.

He was called out to 53 incidents in total over a four-month period which included eight explosions and sadly resulted in 13 deaths. Each time, the area had to be declared safe before bodies and forensic evidence could be removed. His Commanding Officer in Basra, Major Andy Teeton said:

"On each occasion Staff Sergeant Hewett, now based at the Army School of Ammunition in Southam, Warwickshire, carried out his duties with the utmost professionalism, commitment and respect. Throughout his tour, he faced challenging and distressing situations whilst working to ensure the safety of civilians and follow-up troops. He did so without fault. It is without question that his actions have saved life.”




Captain Paul McAlpine of the Royal Navy is awarded an OBE for his role in the strategically vital task of defending Iraqi oil exports. Over a period of five months he directed the activity of Task Force 58's multi-national Coalition vessels in keeping the shipping lanes open and in dispersing terrorists so that the Iraqi Navy could take charge of its territorial waters and maritime infrastructure. 

Meanwhile, Flight Lieutenant Sohail Khan has been awarded a Queen's Commendation for Valuable Service for his relief efforts in Pakistan, the country of his parents' birth, following the earthquake in Kashmir in October 2005. 

Commanding the forward element at the Pakistani Air Force Base Chaklala, Flight Lieutenant Khan was part of the RAF Odiham team led by 27 Squadron, which encompassed the specialist load handling skills of the Joint Helicopter Support Unit. The team's task was to support the movement of UN aid using three RAF Chinook heavy lift helicopters to the affected northern areas.



Along with his primary role of assisting with the coordination of aid tasking, Flight Lieutenant Khan's language skills allowed him to take on the role of the Liaison Officer with the Pakistani military. The RAF Odiham team made a significant contribution in moving much needed aid and the hard work and skills of the aircrew, engineers, support staff and the Joint Helicopter Support Unit drew praise from all areas concerned. Flight Lieutenant Khan, said the experience had been challenging but the most rewarding of his career to date:

"I am deeply honoured to be awarded a Queen's Commendation for Valuable Service for my involvement in Operation MATURIN," he said. "I was one small part of the RAF Odiham Team of 27 Squadron, the Joint Helicopter Support Unit and the Joint Helicopter Force HQ that displayed the epitome of teamwork and professionalism in helping the people of Northern Pakistan after the devastating earthquake that shook the region. I feel it as an honour to be able to accept this award on behalf of the RAF Odiham Team."


----------



## big bad john (8 Sep 2006)

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/DefenceNews/HistoryAndHonour/BraveryAndServiceOfUkPersonnelRecognisedInLatestOperationalHonoursList.htm

Bravery and service of UK personnel recognised in latest operational honours list
8 Sep 06 
Sixty four members of the UK Armed Forces are honoured today, Friday 8 September 2006, for their gallantry and service on operations in Iraq, Afghanistan and other operations for the period 1 October 2005 to 31 March 2006.


Wing Commander Martin Elliot Sampson Royal Air Force 
[Picture: RAF]
The honours include two Military Crosses, two George Medals and a Distinguished Service Order (DSO), the highest single award of this period, awarded to Wing Commander Martin Sampson, Officer Commanding Number 1 (Fighter) Squadron. 

Wg Cdr Sampson has commanded No. 1 (Fighter) Squadron on two tours of operational duty in Afghanistan between December 2004 and May 2006. The Distinguished Service Order recognises outstanding leadership during active operations, Wing Commander Sampson having proved himself to be exceptional.

Working on high tempo operations in demanding climatic and environmental conditions, as well as a significant and hostile level of enemy activity, Wg Cdr Sampson's citation said:

"His comprehensive understanding of his people, his professional prowess, and his infectious enthusiasm have enabled him to deliver an outstanding performance as a commander and pilot on operations."

The citation goes on to describe Wg Cdr Sampson as a "fearless and courageous airborne warrior," and gives the following description from one of the 103 missions he has flown:

"When scrambled to support troops under extremely heavy fire on 30 April 2006, Sampson took command of all four aircraft on the scene. Responding to a request to deliver munitions onto a compound, he engaged the target while under intense fire, destroying it and releasing the ground unit from the trap.

"Elsewhere panic was setting in, as the troops' position was becoming desperate. Coolly, Sampson correlated the position of the enemy's fire from the scant information available and directed his number two aircraft to engage; during his bomb run the number two's ground radio failed. Sampson calmly relayed communications from the ground to his wingman. When this aircraft's weapon system then failed, Sampson swiftly dived into the attack to prosecute the target.

"At low level, and again in the face of heavy enemy gunfire, he received a broken message to drop all his rockets onto a different aim point; unflustered he re-adjusted his aim and neutralised the target.

"The men and women of the Armed Forces are undertaking brave and determined tasks every day in operations around the world. I commend all of their efforts and thank them."

Secretary of State for Defence, Des Browne
"Sampson's complete and inspirational command of No 1 (Fighter) Squadron on operational duty in the face of a persistent and hostile enemy, during 12 months in Afghanistan, reflects his exceptional personal courage, outstanding flying skills, comprehensive understanding of the tactical environment, and his supreme leadership of men in the field."

Other honours awarded today include (click here for full list):

Sergeant James Newell, from the Parachute Regiment, and Lance Corporal Trevor Coult, from the Royal Irish Regiment, awarded the Military Cross. Sgt Newell is honoured for saving the lives of colleagues who had come under heavy fire in the volatile Al Jamoury district of As Samawah in Iraq on January 21 2006. He commanded his team of armoured Landrovers to drive into the heart of fire and save the foot patrols that had become pinned down by enemy fire. Driving back out of the narrow streets of Al Jamoury, Sgt Newell and his team were under constant fire. The Commanding Offficer of 2 Para, Lieutenant Colonel Chiswell, said:

"Sgt Newell's repeated and premeditated disregard for his personal safety and his total dedication to those on foot undoubtedly saved lives."

George Medals are awarded to Captain Kevin Ivison, Royal Logistic Corps, and Fusilier Daniel Smith, Royal Regiment of Fusiliers. Capt Ivison risked his life in Iraq, defusing a second terrorist bomb after an explosive device had already killed his colleagues, Private Lee Ellis and Captain Richard Holmes, who is also honoured today (posthumously) with a Queen's Commendation for Valuable Service. 

Fusilier Daniel Smith is awarded the George Medal for actions in Iraq. He saved the lives of his colleagues by pulling them out of their burning vehicle, which had been attacked by roadside bombs, and applied first aid. On hearing about his George Medal Fusilier Smith said:

"It's a surprise but a tremendous honour I am going to receive a George Medal but my thoughts a this time are more with the families and friends of the soldiers who were lost that day. We were all close mates and they will not be forgotten."

Secretary of State for Defence, Des Browne said: 

"The men and women of the Armed Forces are undertaking brave and determined tasks every day in operations around the world. I commend all of their efforts and thank them. I particularly congratulate those honoured today. They are a tribute to our Armed Forces and our nation."


----------

